# Looking for viz report



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody been out since the storm?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I saw this on the gulf coast dive society facebook page. It was posted yesterday.

Vis Report from various Sources (I did not get these reports but they are reliable)
Russian Freighter 10-15 foot
YDT's 10-15 foot
Pete Tide 5 foot


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i went rod/reel fishing out of dauphin island today. we went 30 mile to the tanks and water clarity was pretty good. i was surprised though that about 15 miles out it looked fairly clear. any closer it was crap.


----------

